
Show HN: Tool for making isolated YouTube playlists ideal for lectures - NosmanWert
https://quickplaylist.me
======
NosmanWert
This is ideal for avoiding distractions as a student while consuming lectures
that I need for studying.

------
apsec112
This page gives me an SSL certificate error

